# septum piercing



## resursval

I just got my septum pierced and I hid it today for my daughter's nursery...
I am scared people will judge me with their stereotypes of pierced people and think less of me as a parent. Especially as we havent went along 100% in the past (nursery and me).
Am I being silly or am I right to hide my septum piercing?
It feels like it's one of those things you can have as young and no children but definitely not as a single mother... :wacko:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

You shouldn't hide it at all hun! 

I have my nose, lip & tongue pierced & tats on my arms. & I don't hide any of them. 

If anyone questions you, tell them you are teaching your daughter to be herself & be proud to stand out. 

Never be ashamed of who you are. :flow:

Also...did it hurt...& thinking about getting it? :D


----------



## resursval

BrokenfoREVer said:


> You shouldn't hide it at all hun!
> 
> I have my nose, lip & tongue pierced & tats on my arms. & I don't hide any of them.
> 
> If anyone questions you, tell them you are teaching your daughter to be herself & be proud to stand out.
> 
> Never be ashamed of who you are. :flow:
> 
> Also...did it hurt...& thinking about getting it? :D

Thank you so much for your help.
It didn't really hurt, but the piercer didn't use the septum forceps (hope thats correctly spelled and the right word). 
Using septum forceps is said to hurt a lot more than using your hands, but the forceps also make it higher chance of it getting straight they say, but i cant see if mine is straight or not lol so I suppose it is.

Love lip piercings but terrified of the pain, I can imagine hurting quite a lot more than nose and tongue!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Wow. I'd heard it was the most painful one to get. 

My tongue hurt a thousand times more than my lip. My lip was nothing & it healed up really quickly


----------



## resursval

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Wow. I'd heard it was the most painful one to get.
> 
> My tongue hurt a thousand times more than my lip. My lip was nothing & it healed up really quickly

Oh boy the way people stared at me at my daughter's nursery ha ha ha
Just showed the piercing today and I felt so stupid and awkward:( 
I don't understand why septum piercings are so attentionseeking, it's a piercing like any other piercing!

This is the second time I had my septum done and the first time I had almost no complications so I think maybe it's not a good place to redo it too many times as this time the aftercare is a bit more complicated as the piercing itself is gooying (pus).


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Try not to feel that way. The people that stare ate usually the people who are jealous they've never done anything original in their life. 

It is a piercing like an other. I get really odd looks cos I have my tongue done & the older generation seem to only associate it with oral sex. 

It could be cos you've disturbed some old scar tissue. I'm sure it will heal up fine  

Does your daughter pull it lol? My son won't leave any of mine alone lol


----------



## MommaAlexis

If one little septum piercing isn't appropriate, hot damn! This is me. I have no shame in my skin, or my piercings. They don't affect my parenting and I love them. I show them off whenever I can. I was the trainer for an office, supervising 100 trainees at a time and I would not hide them. My bosses realize my age and skin have no effect on my work or professionalism, just as they have no effect on my parenting skills. If they have an issue with your piercings, that's THEIR problem, not yours! :thumbup: I have a full chest piece, a half sleeve, my back is done, my left arm has a quote on it and I have six piercings. All with my bump loud and proud. I've gotten yelled at in a mall because of it, snide remarks, but I chose to get these piercings and tattoos because I love them. I love how they look on me. And my love of tattoos doesn't take up the room in my heart for my daughter. I just move along and don't worry about it.


Also, it will goo up a bit at first, if you're worried at all go back to the piercer and they can let you know if it's normal or infected.
 



Attached Files:







389892_265364030167627_100000820975512_677246_1828240312_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## resursval

MommaAlexis said:


> If one little septum piercing isn't appropriate, hot damn! This is me. I have no shame in my skin, or my piercings. They don't affect my parenting and I love them. I show them off whenever I can. I was the trainer for an office, supervising 100 trainees at a time and I would not hide them. My bosses realize my age and skin have no effect on my work or professionalism, just as they have no effect on my parenting skills. If they have an issue with your piercings, that's THEIR problem, not yours! :thumbup: I have a full chest piece, a half sleeve, my back is done, my left arm has a quote on it and I have six piercings. All with my bump loud and proud. I've gotten yelled at in a mall because of it, snide remarks, but I chose to get these piercings and tattoos because I love them. I love how they look on me. And my love of tattoos doesn't take up the room in my heart for my daughter. I just move along and don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Also, it will goo up a bit at first, if you're worried at all go back to the piercer and they can let you know if it's normal or infected.

Love your chest tattoo, it's beautiful! I'm wanting more tattoos as well but as I wasn't so picky the first time I got tattoed I am thinking to be the next time so it will probably cost a fortune which I don't have:(


----------



## rockabillymom

Ive had it pierced since I was 19 and its still my favorite piercings and the only one i havent taken out. I also have a full sleeve, back piece, chest piece, and the side of my neck tattooed. but I wouldnt change it


----------



## RaRalalala

I don't think you should have to hide it! I'm a single mum and I've got snakebites, tragus, microdermals and tats! 

As someone else said you're teaching lo to be themselves and not have to follow the crowd! My mum also has tats and never made her a bad mother!


----------

